# Nala my angel in heaven



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My world was rocked once again yesterday. I found Nala (she was 21-22) kitty barely hanging on yesterday morning. I rushed her to the vet and they think she had a stroke during the night so we said goodbye. Nala was a sweet but sassy girl who loved junk food. She would steal Taco Bell, French Fries, Salt Vinegar potato chips from you in a heart beat. She was full of fire and sass. I use to tell her to be glad I don't speak cat or you would probably be getting your mouth washed out with soap. It has been a rough year for me between loosing my hound Sadie, my grandma, and now my Nala. Maybe my grandma needed a junk food kitty in heaven with her. 

Love you Nala! May you run climb and be sassy at the bridge!


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh that is too much in one year. I'm so very sorry. 😭 it is a nice thought that she is there brightening up your Grandma's days. Wishing you much love and peace as you navigate your way through these losses. x


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

What a beautiful kitty, so sorry for your loss  2015 has been a rough year in much the same regard for our household so I completely understand and can relate to your situation. Best wishes as you adjust to life without Nala, and wishing you a much better 2016!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry. I feel for you. We lost our 16 year old kitty this past Friday. It's so hard. But at least they left this world knowing they were loved and cherished.

Peace to you and your family.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry Christie, sending lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So sorry for your loss Christie. X


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

3 heartaches...... so sorry for you loss, Christie....


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Having to go through this again in a relatively short space of time must be so difficult. :/ It sounds like Nala had a full long life though which is a comforting thought.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Im so sorry to hear of your loss, nala was a beautiful girl. Hope you are coping okay.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, Christie.


----------



## michelle robison (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm so sorry about Nala, we lost our Harry to a stroke, found him unable to walk, he started to do better then had another one so we let him go to heaven as his breathing was so laboured.. Nala looks just like our Harry...

It was weird as he was fine and walking around only an hour earlier..


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, that's so sad 
i'm so sorry , 
sending love and hugs,
E


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

so sorry, Christie. Nala was a beautiful cat, and loved by you for years. Such a testimony for good care---21-22 years! Amazing.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Sending hugs and prayers. That is a beautiful photo of Nala. Never knew kitties could get that old. You must be a super fur mommy!


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

Sending you healing, losing a fur-child is hard


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

michelle robison said:


> I'm so sorry about Nala, we lost our Harry to a stroke, found him unable to walk, he started to do better then had another one so we let him go to heaven as his breathing was so laboured.. Nala looks just like our Harry...
> 
> It was weird as he was fine and walking around only an hour earlier..


Nala was perfect one minute then couldn't stand barely breathing. It was so weird I could not prepare myself for this. You always know things like this can happen in the back of your head with her age but it really through me for a loop.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

What a lucky girl she was to have you as her mom. She had a great and very long life. With that said, I'm so sorry as I know she was with you for a long time. Run free Nala.


----------

